# TruCut vs. McLane



## Txmx583

Just wanted to see which you guys like better. It seems like everyone says the TruCut is superior but I was just wondering why? Looks like there are a lot more issues with TruCut reels or potential issues (clutches and sprocket issues). I have no experience with either and just wanted to see what you guys thought and especially hear from those that have used or owned both.


----------



## MarkV

I have a late 70's early 80's McLane. I bought it last fall for $100 on CL. I've added a front roller for ~$30 and replaced the Motor for ~ $150.

I would say I have an average yard that's mowed with a reel. So I think it looks better than most of the yards in the hood.

I'm happy with the way I went. I hope in a few years I'll be able to upgrade to a greens mower.


----------



## Jericho574

I have been scouring CL for a reel in workable shape for a decent price, so I also eagerly await additional responses.

I assume the consensus will be that a TC is superior so my next question is, "Is the quality of cut and such that much better to warrant double the price?"

I'm seeing Mclane's w/ a roller for ~$400 whereas the only TC's I'm finding in the $500-600 range are listed as "needs sharpening" (thus double the price)

-Chris


----------



## SGrabs33

Txmx583 said:


> Looks like there are a lot more issues with TruCut reels or potential issues (clutches and sprocket issues).


This may be based on recency bias but yes, I believe that the TruCut has more robust mechanics and that may be the cause of increased potential issues.

*Here are a few main differences:*
Drive Mechanism:
McLane - roller drive which you need to lift a handle up/down to engage/disengage. 
TruCut - wheel drive which you press a tab with your thumb to operate

Speed Control:
Mclane - I believe the only way to adjust the speed is to increase/decrease the engine throttle
TruCut - slip drive clutch. speed is determined by how hard you press the thumb control

Weight:
I believe that the TruCut(160ish lbs for 20") is considerable heavier than the McLane. This could effect creating lawn stripes with a roller.

Height of cut:
Mclane - 1/4" - 1-1/2"
TruCut - 3/8" - 2-1/4"

Height of cut adjustment:
TruCut uses a quick adjust handle. McLane has a bracket on the side of the mower that has to be adjusted. Its not bad but not as easy as the TruCut.

Maintenance:
Mclane - lube chain. check oil. check air filter. bearings are sealed so they do not need to be greased.
TruCut - lube chains. check oil. check air filter. grease zerk grease fittings(5) once a month(I now say that because I had a failure)

I think that about covers the main differences.



Jericho574 said:


> I assume the consensus will be that a TC is superior so my next question is, "Is the quality of cut and such that much better to warrant double the price?"
> 
> I'm seeing Mclane's w/ a roller for ~$400 whereas the only TC's I'm finding in the $500-600 range are listed as "needs sharpening" (thus double the price)


I believe that Atlanta has a pretty robust reel mower offering so I would just stay on top of it. I often look there for comparisons to my local market. I like the looks(front roller included and $400) of this one in Greenville, but I don't know how far it is from you.

I have not seen the cut of a Mclane with my own eyes but I believe it is comparable to the TruCut. Someone on here that has used both will have to weigh in.

My opinion on the "needs sharpening"..... I do not believe that most people know the difference between backlapping (easily done by yourself) and sharpening (done by professional). I think that when a casual reel mower owner, not a TLF enthusiast, takes their mower in for service in the spring, that service includes sharpening. Therefore in their eyes if the mower hasn't been professionally sharpened this year it *needs* sharpening. That may not always be the case but my observation with selling a few reel mowers on Craigslist in the past.

The above was done with some google searching and my general knowledge. Anyone please feel free to correct anything.


----------



## Txmx583

Good info, thanks!!!!


----------



## Jericho574

SGrabs33 said:


> I believe that Atlanta has a pretty robust reel mower offering so I would just stay on top of it. I often look there for comparisons to my local market. I like the looks(front roller included and $400) of this one in Greenville, but I don't know how far it is from you.


Its a few hours away but I inquired. The seller couldn't tell me the year. They bought it used 4 years ago.


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Atlanta has a pretty robust reel mower offering so I would just stay on top of it. I often look there for comparisons to my local market. I like the looks(front roller included and $400) of this one in Greenville, but I don't know how far it is from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a few hours away but I inquired. The seller couldn't tell me the year. They bought it used 4 years ago.
Click to expand...

I don't think there is an easy way to tell the year. Look earlier in this thread and you can see it has the "middle aged" chain guard. The blades look pretty sharp. The person who is selling it also has nice looking grass.

The main questions I would ask would be what was his yearly maintenance and why he is selling it.


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Look earlier in this thread and you can see it has the "middle aged" chain guard.


It's in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I've owned a TC H20, and loved it! It was a major upgrade from my Honda rotary, even more so after I installed a ReelRoller. I didn't have any major problems with the mower, and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system. You can lock the drive or "feather" the drive to get very close to an obstacle. I backlapped it a few times, and can firmly say that *was the hardest mower to backlap correctly*, but not impossible. The TC feels good, it feels strong, it feels like a Tank compared to all the rotary mowers I've used over the years...

I haven't owned a Mclane, but have worked on a few and have cut with them a few times as well. I don't have a problem with them, they are a decent little mower. If properly taken care of they are better than *any rotary mower*, but still very basic. This can be a good thing, it makes the mower a good starter. I would try to buy one as cheap as possible because the chances of you keeping it more than a year or two is very low.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> ...I didn't have any major problems with the mower (Tru-Cut), and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system...


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Redtenchu said:


> I've owned a TC H20, and loved it! It was a major upgrade from my Honda rotary, even more so after I installed a ReelRoller. I didn't have any major problems with the mower, and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system. You can lock the drive or "feather" the drive to get very close to an obstacle. I backlapped it a few times, and can firmly say that *was the hardest mower to backlap correctly*, but not impossible. The TC feels good, it feels strong, it feels like a Tank compared to all the rotary mowers I've used over the years...
> 
> I haven't owned a Mclane, but have worked on a few and have cut with them a few times as well. I don't have a problem with them, they are a decent little mower. If properly taken care of they are better than *any rotary mower*, but still very basic. This can be a good thing, it makes the mower a good starter. I would try to buy one as cheap as possible because the chances of you keeping it more than a year or two is very low.


Thanks Andrew! Your opinion is pretty much what I figured to be the case between the two. I'm going to try and get a McLane to start out with, and maybe graduate to a TruCut some day if I love reel mowing which I'm sure I will. I wish TruCut mowers didn't cost $2k new cause I'd really like to buy a new one since they have a lot of clutch issues and what not if not properly maintained. I'm a maintenance junky and my stuff tends to last forever. I'm so excited to get a reel and get started!!!! Hope I can find one soon and get it done!!!!!!


----------



## nagol

Redtenchu said:


> I've owned a TC H20, and loved it! It was a major upgrade from my Honda rotary, even more so after I installed a ReelRoller. I didn't have any major problems with the mower, and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system. You can lock the drive or "feather" the drive to get very close to an obstacle. I backlapped it a few times, and can firmly say that *was the hardest mower to backlap correctly*, but not impossible. The TC feels good, it feels strong, it feels like a Tank compared to all the rotary mowers I've used over the years...
> 
> I haven't owned a Mclane, but have worked on a few and have cut with them a few times as well. I don't have a problem with them, they are a decent little mower. If properly taken care of they are better than *any rotary mower*, but still very basic. This can be a good thing, it makes the mower a good starter. I would try to buy one as cheap as possible because the chances of you keeping it more than a year or two is very low.


This is exactly the review I needed. I've been on the fence for a reel mower and actually had myself talked out of one. I'm thinking of going with a McLane. I'm not the most handy person but I'm learning. So I think something simple is what I need.


----------



## Spammage

Don't rule out a Caltrimmer. I feel the quality is superior to Mclane and they are the easiest to maintain IMO.


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Atlanta has a pretty robust reel mower offering so I would just stay on top of it. I often look there for comparisons to my local market. I like the looks(front roller included and $400) of this one in Greenville, but I don't know how far it is from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a few hours away but I inquired. The seller couldn't tell me the year. They bought it used 4 years ago.
Click to expand...

Someone over on ATY is asking for opinions on the same mower  
too bad he wont be getting feedback any time soon


----------



## Txmx583

Lol


----------



## Jericho574

Thoughts on this one?

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tls/6159322276.html


----------



## Txmx583

Looks good to me!!


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> Thoughts on this one?
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tls/6159322276.html


Its the latest version, based on the shape of the chain guard. 
Has the front roller like the other. 
Honda engine is a good upgrade over the briggs.
200 buck more (depending on you negotiation skills )

All else looks similar. Just really depends on how well each of them were maintained.


----------



## Jericho574

SGrabs33 said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on this one?
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tls/6159322276.html
> 
> 
> 
> Its the latest version, based on the shape of the chain guard.
> Has the front roller like the other.
> Honda engine is a good upgrade over the briggs.
> 200 buck more (depending on you negotiation skills )
> 
> All else looks similar. Just really depends on how well each of them were maintained.
Click to expand...

$200 more but it's the newest version, whereas the other is the middle version. It has the Honda engine and it's local vs. 2.5 hrs away. I offered $500 and would pick it up this weekend. I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> ...I didn't have any major problems with the mower, and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system...


Sorry for the visual trip down memory lane here, but this thread _really_ makes me miss my 27" Tru-Cut... :crying:


----------



## Txmx583

Nice!!! Yeah I think a 27" TruCut would be my ultimate mower haha. One day!!! Yard goals.. But I did just pick up a super clean (looks almost new) McLane 20" for my first reel mower!! Super excited


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Sorry for the visual trip down memory lane here, but this thread _really_ makes me miss my 27" Tru-Cut... :crying:


I think yours may have been the first TruCut that I had ever seen. Man it was pretty!

You could always switch back


----------



## Jericho574

Met in the middle, $550. Looks like I'm picking her up next weekend


----------



## trc

Just curious how the cal trimmer compares to the mcclane and trucut for those whom have used both? Trimmer seems to have a smaller user base which is a bit surprising to me given their long history in the market.


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I didn't have any major problems with the mower, and sometimes miss how easy it was to control and maneuver around in tight spots with the clutch system...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the visual trip down memory lane here, but this thread _really_ makes me miss my 27" Tru-Cut... :crying:
Click to expand...

Is it weird that these images made me strangely aroused? Lol #yardporn


----------



## Txmx583

So are there any other recommended maintenance items for the McLane other than the obvious oil, filter, plug, and chain lube?


----------



## J_nick

Txmx583 said:


> So are there any other recommended maintenance items for the McLane other than the obvious oil, filter, plug, and chain lube?


The main drive belt


----------



## Txmx583

J_nick said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are there any other recommended maintenance items for the McLane other than the obvious oil, filter, plug, and chain lube?
> 
> 
> 
> The main drive belt
Click to expand...

Is there an adjustment that needs to be checked? Or just make sure the belt is in good shape and replace if not? Thanks


----------



## DetroitRocker

Redtenchu said:


> I backlapped it a few times, and can firmly say that *was the hardest mower to backlap correctly*, but not impossible. The TC feels good, it feels strong, it feels like a Tank compared to all the rotary mowers I've used over the years...


I'm curious why this mower is difficult to backlap correctly? I just purchased my first today (TC H-20) and it is in need of a backlap. I've seen several videos for backlapping McLanes, Toros, etc., but can't seem to find a 'how-to' for a Tru Cut. The videos were straightforward and I thought doable, but since this is my first mower (and taking into consideration your comment), should I have it done professionally instead?


----------



## Redtenchu

DetroitRocker said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I backlapped it a few times, and can firmly say that *was the hardest mower to backlap correctly*, but not impossible. The TC feels good, it feels strong, it feels like a Tank compared to all the rotary mowers I've used over the years...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious why this mower is difficult to backlap correctly? I just purchased my first today (TC H-20) and it is in need of a backlap. I've seen several videos for backlapping McLanes, Toros, etc., but can't seem to find a 'how-to' for a Tru Cut. The videos were straightforward and I thought doable, but since this is my first mower (and taking into consideration your comment), should I have it done professionally instead?
Click to expand...

No, you can do it yourself. I don't recall every step, but the 3 bolts on the sides of the reel need to be tightened in a specific order or the reel to bedknife won't be correct. I recall having issues with this after every backlap.

The BL oversimplified steps that I remember include: loosening the 3 bolts (each side) to finger tight. Use a spanner wrench or punch/hammer to rotate the reel bearing(?), until the reel and bedknife are making light contact. Preform backlapping. Tighten 3 bolts in specific order (don't recall the order) and then you're done.

I'm hoping J_Nick, Alan, Spammage or SGrabs33 can help clarify this? I maybe way off. Maybe one of these fine TC owners can make a post in the TC questions section of the forum?


----------



## SGrabs33

Yep, that's it. The spammer wrench rotates the "bearing retainer" which is what amends the clearance. I remember reading somewhere about the order of which to tighten the bolts but I have never done it myself. The process isn't the best but it's definitely doable to do yourself.


----------



## MarkV

Txmx583 said:


> Is there an adjustment that needs to be checked? Or just make sure the belt is in good shape and replace if not? Thanks


The adjustment is on the rod. I would check it and make sure the lock down's are tight but that's about it in regards to the adjustment.


----------



## Txmx583

MarkV said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an adjustment that needs to be checked? Or just make sure the belt is in good shape and replace if not? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The adjustment is on the rod. I would check it and make sure the lock down's are tight but that's about it in regards to the adjustment.
Click to expand...

Could you explain the lockdowns your talking about a little bit please? Mine seems to function fine but the belt seems loose, but I'm not sure if that's normal or not. Is there a certain amount of slack that it's supposed to have? I didn't see anything on the manual regarding belt tightness.


----------



## MarkV

Txmx583 said:


> Could you explain the lockdowns your talking about a little bit please? Mine seems to function fine but the belt seems loose, but I'm not sure if that's normal or not. Is there a certain amount of slack that it's supposed to have? I didn't see anything on the manual regarding belt tightness.


The two nuts are the lock downs. At least that's the way it is on mine. The center portion is how you adjust the length of the rod. Longer rod = more tension on the belt. Shorter = less tension.


----------



## Txmx583

Awesome thanks!!


----------



## MatthewinGA

Can these babies go uphill like a 15 degree incline, or are they only for flat 90 degree lawns?


----------



## jayhawk

They can do 15 degrees


----------



## Robello

I was given an older TC P-20 Series that still runs and cuts, but needed some TLC and needs some parts like the chain guard and the grass shield is corroded through. It still operates like a Cadillac 😊
Any supply sources for Hawaii or web is greatly appreciated. Thank You

[url


----------



## Reelrollers

Robello said:


> I was given an older TC P-20 Series that still runs and cuts, but needed some TLC and needs some parts like the chain guard and the grass shield is corroded through. It still operates like a Cadillac 😊
> Any supply sources for Hawaii or web is greatly appreciated. Thank You
> 
> [url


March 1st we'll launch our Tru Cuts parts page online which will have an incredibly easy to use interactive parts diagram for each of the Tru Cut models.

In the meantime, shoot me an email and we can send you the parts diagram electronically and get you any parts you need. We stock every Tru Cut and shipping even to Hawaii is reasonable depending on how fast you need the parts.


----------



## f0rest

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/d/jefferson-lawn-reel-mower/7183494449.html
Found this one. Is it a good price? Thinking of pulling trigger. Let me know.


----------



## SGrabs33

f0rest said:


> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/d/jefferson-lawn-reel-mower/7183494449.html
> Found this one. Is it a good price? Thinking of pulling trigger. Let me know.


Not terrible but not a great deal. Looks like it has a replacement predator engine on it. Reel looks like it's in descent condition but hard to tell from just pics. Already having the roller is a plus! Wheels have a lot of tread is a plus! I'd want it for a little cheaper unless it was just serviced/sharpened/ready to go!


----------



## f0rest

SGrabs33 said:


> f0rest said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/d/jefferson-lawn-reel-mower/7183494449.html
> Found this one. Is it a good price? Thinking of pulling trigger. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Not terrible but not a great deal. Looks like it has a replacement predator engine on it. Reel looks like it's in descent condition but hard to tell from just pics. Already having the roller is a plus! Wheels have a lot of tread is a plus! I'd want it for a little cheaper unless it was just serviced/sharpened/ready to go!
Click to expand...

Thanks @SGrabs33 He mentioned it has a new ironton engine and it's recently serviced and sharpened from reel works. 
Good Deal?


----------



## soupy01833

I saw one for 650 near atlanta about a month ago and it was in better shape than this one


----------



## SGrabs33

f0rest said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f0rest said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/d/jefferson-lawn-reel-mower/7183494449.html
> Found this one. Is it a good price? Thinking of pulling trigger. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Not terrible but not a great deal. Looks like it has a replacement predator engine on it. Reel looks like it's in descent condition but hard to tell from just pics. Already having the roller is a plus! Wheels have a lot of tread is a plus! I'd want it for a little cheaper unless it was just serviced/sharpened/ready to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks @SGrabs33 He mentioned it has a new ironton engine and it's recently serviced and sharpened from reel works.
> Good Deal?
Click to expand...

Reasonable price for how popular reels are these days. A better deal can be had for sure. But it might take some waiting and a quick trigger.


----------

